# Conneticut & East Coast - Move Carboys to Higher Ground!



## JordanPond (Mar 8, 2011)

The evening news makes it sound like Conneticut and many parts of the east coast are under water. 

Hope everyone has been able to avoid the flooding.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'm on a hill so I hope I'm safe! We are supposed to get 2-3 inches starting tomorrow I think. Possible wet weekend.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. Couple people I know have wet basements right now.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, supposed to start raining tomorrow and end sometime on Sunday!!!!! My sump pump is still going on and off from Sunday when we got 3.59"! Thank the lord I spent about $6000 a few years ago to fix my basement or Id have a indoor swimmig pool right now. Below is rea;lly a pic of hydro pressure through my basment floor before I got it fixed!!!!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like pictures from Poland Springs. That was an expensive fix.

My yard is squishy and it's sloped. This weekend doesn't sound fun.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

Carboys are easier to lift when displaced with water

Last yera we had 3 to 4 days of non stop heavy rain. We had water coming out of every nook and cranny. I called my one step daughter and all I said was COME HOME NOW!

Everyone on our street had water in their basement. Once the grounds saturated it only has one place to go.....your basement.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Expecting FLOODING in the Philly area. I'm close to the Delaware River and a big creek that flows into it.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2011)

The middle of my office floor is all soaking wet right now. All the snow, freezes/thaws, more snow, ice, cold, thaws, etc has caused major ice dams on my roof. It has backed up under the soffits and found its way inside. Im going outside now to see what I can do. I need to get through the 3-4 feet of snow to even get the ladder over there and see what I can do. The carpet is soaked and everything on the floor is wet..............................................................


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2011)

Luckily the house I bounght a year ago is up on a hill but I have a stream running along the back of my property and man it is up. It was way over its banks last week and it look like it will be again today and tomorrow. I am thankfull I am on high ground. Lots of people around are not so lucky so my prayers go out for them..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Rich. I had that problem about a month agon and thats when I bought the roof rake to get all the snow of my roof and then I bought and installed the roof and gutter cables so it wouldnt happen again as 1 time and it creates havoc. I lost some sheetrock in my sunroom from it but caught it before it got any worse, Just a little patch job because I did that.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't quite figure where it is coming from. Just the center of the room is wet, no drips or runs visible. I pulled the snow off as best I could and got rid of the foot high ice dam on the edge. It is weird because the ceiling is well insulated and rafter chutes installed so it shouldn't happen. I guess it is just all the snow, cold and thawing weahter ganging up.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Bummer, hope it goes away soon for you!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Rich. I guess its way to much to be just condensation too.
Its been raining here all day and they say it's going to turn to a heavy wet snow over night. Predicting 6-8".


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

So far the weatherman has been wrong, just a light rain here and there today so far, hope it stays that way.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2011)

It is coming Wade. The heavier rain has begun to arrive so you should get it overnight.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update but keep it over there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 10, 2011)

Feel your pain. 4 years ago I returned from vacation in Florida from our first sons wedding. There was 4" of water in the driveway which flooded into the garage which is at the same level as the basement so we had 4" of water in the basement. Of course that's a "Act of Nature" and the insurance company wanted no part in fixing that mess.

I've fought the ice dam problem in the past. Neglected in one year  and had the same problem as grapeman. This year we shoveled the roof 2 times. Still had a 10" build up of ice but no leaks.

Hope everything dries out for you guys. I love water when its in a lake, river, pond, or glass. Not so much in basement. Good luck.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2011)

We didnt get much rain at all luckily!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2011)

We got about 10" of very heavy wet snow


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Dan!


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 12, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> We got about 10" of very heavy wet snow



We didn't see any of that in Michigan. I am so tired of snow.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally all of our snow is gone and once the yard dries up a little I can go out there and clean up the yard some.


----------

